#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Ритрит Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в Китае

## Евгений Грейт

Дорогие Ваджрные братья и сестры!

Мы очень рады сообщить, что Ринпоче приедет в Гонконг, чтобы провести первый первый ритрит в Китае! Ринпоче упоминал много раз, что он видел во сне, как много людей пело песню Ваджра на площади Тяньаньмэнь. Теперь это событие может быть уже совсем близко!

Тема (подлежит подтверждению): Песня Ваджра - Три раздела учения Дзогчен: Семде, Лонгде и Упадеша.

Место проведения: Tsim Sha Tsui Community Hall, 136A Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong   (UTC+8 hours)
           香港 九龙 弥敦道 136 号 尖沙咀 街坊 福利 会 大礼堂

Расписание и виды мероприятий:
День 1: 16 мая, 7-9 pm - Учение

День 2: 17 мая, 2-6 pm - 8 движений Янтра-йоги, Танец 3 Ваджр,
           7-9 pm - Учение

День 3: 18 мая, 2-6 pm - 8 движений Янтра-йоги; объяснение Краткого Туна, Танец 3 Ваджр
           7-9 pm, Учение

День 4: 19 мая, 2-6 pm - 8 движений Янтра-йоги; объяснение Ганапуджи, Танец 3 Ваджр
           7-9 pm, Учение

День 5: 20 мая, 2-6 pm - Ганапуджа; аукцион, если будет возможность организовать.
            7-9 pm, Учение

Взнос за участие:
1) Ранняя цена (оплата до 1го апреля)
    Для подтвердивших членство: $ 1200 HKD (Гонконгский доллар)
    Для не имеющих членства: $ 1500 HKD (Гонконгский доллар)

2) Обычная цена (оплата после 1го апреля)
    Для подтвердивших членство: $ 1600 HKD (Гонконгский доллар)
    Для не имеющих членства: $ 1900 HKD (Гонконгский доллар)

P.S. Сегодняшний курс на Yahoo составляет 1 HKD = 0,1289 USD

Запрос и регистрация по E-mail:
Wes Guo thevoidone@hotmail.com
 Tim Leung tintinnabuli@yahoo.com

Для получения информации о жилье, пожалуйста, используйте ссылку: http://www.booking.com/searchresults...pty&lang=en-us

Для любой другой информации обращайтесь на сайт Общины Самтенлинг - http://www.dc-cn.net 

Мы считаем, что этот ритрит имеет историческое значение!
Мы искренне надеемся на это и будем рады если как можно больше Ваджрных Братьев и Сестер смогут принять участие в этом ритрите!

Многих, многих Таши Делек!

Wes Guo, от имени Общины Самтенлинга, Китай

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если бы он в Пекин приехал, было бы близко  :Smilie:  А что Гонконг  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Насколько я понимаю, Пекин пока не тянет  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кхм, Гонконг - это же не совсем Китай с его площадью Тяньаньмэнь.

----------

Аньезка (11.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2012)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

С чего-то начинать надо)))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Насколько я понимаю, Пекин пока не тянет


Дык, к сожалению, пока это так.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дык, к сожалению, пока это так.


Кстати, странно, поскольку было письмо от китайской общины по поводу сбора средств на 1-й в Азии гар ДО. Но, вероятно, пока еще время не пришло

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати, странно, поскольку было письмо от китайской общины по поводу сбора средств на 1-й в Азии гар ДО. Но, вероятно, пока еще время не пришло


О, это весьма хорошая новость.

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.02.2012)

----------

